# Tissot Seastar Auto Problem



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Decided to wear my grandads Tissot Seastar Auto(1973) today as

it has been sat in my drawer for some time.

When I set the time as I turn the crown it gets progressively

tighter. Anyone know why this might be happening?

By the way it's keeping perfect time.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Decided to wear my grandads Tissot Seastar Auto(1973) today as
> 
> it has been sat in my drawer for some time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the friction drive is to tight or more likely dry may need a service !


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to wear my grandads Tissot Seastar Auto(1973) today as
> ...


What would a service cost roughly?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Â£40 to Â£100 depending where you go.

Mike


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Â£40 to Â£100 depending where you go.
> 
> Mike


Cool thanks.

Like I say it's keeping perfect

time but I really should see about

a service I guess.


----------

